# These griddles ain’t bad



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Broke in the 17 inch black stone last weekend with bfast.Mushroom onion bacon Swiss Smash-burgers tonight ! One of the best burgers I’ve cooked. I planned on adding a runny egg on top but didn’t have room.Anyone got any recipes or tips for these griddles? I plan on getting the 22 inch blackstone soon! 17 is to small unless your wearing the crown and having to cope🤣


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

Dang! That looks good.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

halo1 said:


> Broke in the 17 inch black stone last weekend with bfast.Mushroom onion bacon Swiss Smash-burgers tonight ! One of the best burgers I’ve cooked. I planned on adding a runny egg on top but didn’t have room.Anyone got any recipes or tips for these griddles? I plan on getting the 22 inch blackstone soon! 17 is to small unless your wearing the crown and having to cope🤣
> View attachment 1080441


Don’t have any pictures but but tile fish or grouper some Cajun seasonings butter and onions simple and pretty dang good


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes Sir. I love some griddle.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i love to cook on em, but hate to clean em.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks Great!!!!


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

I was fortunate to kill a heck of a bear this past December. Bear fat is the absolute best thing to season griddles and cast irons with. It’s the most delicious and insane animal fat product ever. It’s odorless and has a delicious flavor. Sounds crazy but I’ve given away close to 40lbs of it.


----------

